# 3rd annual SLAB O RAMA BBQ comp along the Colorado River January 20-21 2017



## pyroman175 (Jul 19, 2016)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the annual Slab O Rama comp will have a new date this year. 
January 20-21 2017. The Rotary club has listened to the teams and are always looking to improve this event. Unlike most events this is a non profit organization putting on the event and ALL MONIES PROFITTED GOT BACK INTO THE COMMUNITY FOR THE KIDS, such as improving the soccer and baseball fields. They also don't charge for extra space needed for trailers and RV's. I hope we can make this event huge this year and show our support for an Arizona comp while doing good for the community. If you've never attended this event it is located along the Colorado River in a grass park!! I am not putting this comp on, but wanted to help the Rotary club make this a successful event, so please if you have any ideas and want to share them they are always willing to listen. Hope to everyone there ��
Early bird signup till October will be $250 then $300
Online sign up and payments at www.slaborama.com


Thanks Pete


----------

